# Water Profile



## razz (29/10/09)

Just thought I'd put some questions out there on my water and brew readings. Hopefully some of you water savy folks can help me out.
I've read Tony Wheeler's water treatment document several times over, a great read and he has helped me understand water in a more practical sense, thanks Tony. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&id=31760
I was going to use the water analysis figures for the Mornington Peninsula until I started checking the Ph of my brewing water, now I'm not so sure if I should use the figures for the peninsula or get my tank water analysed. Peninsula water is given as Ph 7 and my tank water is Ph 5.6.
I've just made an ESB, I left out the 5.2 stabiliser that I usually add so I could see how much the grain would buffer the water.

Recipe was 6 kgs M/Otter ale malt, 250 gms Dark crystal and 100 gms Carafa spec 1, brew length was 40 lts. 
Rain water, 5.6. 
Mash (19 lts) after 30 minutes, 5.45. 
Post sparge final runnings 5.93 and gravity of 1.011.
Post boil, gravity 1.041, Ph 5.37.

Q. Is it worth getting water analysed or should I use the figures for Peninsula?
Q. Should I go back to useing 5.2 stabiliser ? (I think with such a small amount to be achieved from its use it may not be worth it)
Q. Does a lower Ph (5.6 v's 7) mean that there is more calcium in my rainwater?
Cheers.


----------



## Kleiny (29/10/09)

razz said:


> Q. Is it worth getting water analysed or should I use the figures for Peninsula?
> Q. Should I go back to useing 5.2 stabiliser ? (I think with such a small amount to be achieved from its use it may not be worth it)
> Q. Does a lower Ph (5.6 v's 7) mean that there is more calcium in my rainwater?
> Cheers.



1. Yes, if you hunt around you should be able to find somebody who can run a sample of your tank water and then you know what salts it actually contains.
2. 5.2 stabilizer is a buffer and helps to bring your mash ph down in the absence of dark malts so i would say yes for light beers (helles, pils, etc) and no for darker beers (stouts, bitters, bocks etc).
3. If you get your tank water analysis you will be able to see the difference i just dont know what they might be.

May not be true and correct but that would be my understanding and i look forward to others input.

Kleiny


----------

